# Application Status and Security Clearance question



## Gogo (5 Apr 2020)

Hello,

To give you a bit of a background. I got my Canadian citizenship last year and I applied in August for Mar Tech. I passed the CFAT and Medical in September. I have been told that my interview will be scheduled after I pass the security clearance. I have also been told that because I haven't lived in Canada for the past 10 years, this process could take up to two years. I have been a bit proactive and provided criminal records from all the countries I have lived in, hoping that the process would go smoother. My references have been contacted.

Questions:

Security Clearance: is/was there anyone in a similar situation as me?(fresh Canadian looking to join the CAF). could this really take that long, or even longer?

Application Status: currently my application status is "quality  control"; anyone knows what this means? it's been like this for the past 7 months. 

Do you think that the current COVID situation will add even more processing time?

Thanks!

Sorry if i did not post my question under the right section.


----------



## Lumber (5 Apr 2020)

Gogo said:
			
		

> Application Status: currently my application status is "quality  control"; anyone knows what this means? it's been like this for the past 7 months.
> 
> Do you think that the current COVID situation will add even more processing time?



1. There are two "steps" to the security clearance processing process. Quality control happens first. This is where they look over the information and ensure that it is free of errors, complete, and follows data entry standards. Some examples would be checking to make sure that the places you lived and the places you worked line up, since you can't live somewhere in Ontario while listing your employment as somewhere Nova Scotia, or checking to make sure that you filled in every required field, or that your references (if required) are all valid references (based on relationship and number of years known). Only once this is complete does the security clearance application actually go up for processing, meaning actually verifying the information you provided and assessing whether or not you are trustworthy. 

It doesn't take THAT long to complete quality control. An experienced "clerk" (for lack of a better term) could quickly go through your application and spot the most common errors. The problem is that DPSIM (the people who process these) are extremely understaffed and overworked, so your application can literally sit on a desk for months before they get around to looking at it. Not all applications are treated equally either. Depending on the situation, your application could get bumped down in priority because of new requirements.

2. Yes, absolutely. I wouldn't be surprised if very few people are working at DPSIM right now. Even if they are working from home, they like can't work on the applications. Quality control could probably be done at home (because the applications are considered "PROTECTED B"), but I believe the actual _processing_ security clearance application (i.e. step 2) is done a SECRET network/computer system, which they can't bring home. So if the offices are shut down atm, there's going to be a giant back log** once things start going back to normal.

(**DPSIM is already experiencing a significant and well-known back-log, so, yea...)


----------



## Gogo (5 Apr 2020)

Oh wow...7 months(so far) just for someone to check that everything is filled out correctly. Is there any chance that they "forgot" about my application? is there anything i can do from my end? i am following up with my file manager every 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Lumber (5 Apr 2020)

Gogo said:
			
		

> Oh wow...7 months(so far) just for someone to check that everything is filled out correctly. Is there any chance that they "forgot" about my application? is there anything i can do from my end? i am following up with my file manager every 4-5 weeks.



Forget? No. Lost? Yes.

The people dealing with security clearances at the recruiting center (the USS, or Unit Security Supervisor) _can_ send a request for update on the status of the application. However, there's no "standard" for how long a USS should wait before sending a "wtf guys, it's been 'x' months". 7 months does seem like a long time, and I certainly would have sent a query if it hadn't left QC after 7 months; however, at this poitn with the COVID-19 stand-downs across the forces, I can't see them pushing DPSIM too hard over this.

Nonetheless, it doesn't hurt to keep bugging the file manager, and if he gets bugged enough, he should bug his USS. That being said, you're probably not the only file at the CFRC in the same boat.

So, yea, just keep bugging them.


----------



## Gogo (7 Apr 2020)

Thanks Lumber!

I must admit, I am a bit discouraged after reading your answers...especially by the part about my security clearance application. On top of it, i can't even get any answers during this period because of the pandemic thing...

I was thinking that my application will go smooth considering that my preferred trade was/is in demand, with plenty of spots left, the recruiter said i did very well on my CFAT, passed my medical, tried to provide as much documents about me as possible.


----------



## domi0404 (13 Apr 2020)

I am in same boat and same situation. Timeline same, new citizen as well, I give my criminal record check from another country and fingerprints from here what I made for immigration. They ask me to fill up one more form and give them letter from my employer from outside Canada. Basically they told me my background is done but to check my new Form can take up to 2 months, now I am getting close but I think during Covid for sure will need wait more. My app showing FINAL PROCESSING.


----------



## Gogo (20 Apr 2020)

Well it seems that for you the process went way faster than for me. In my case, almost one year passed and they haven't done anything really. I looked at some application samples posted on this forum, and whoever applied at the same RC as me, waited a very long time also. Very few exceptions. I would say that the average wait time is probably in the years. And those people are probably born Canadians. For me it might take decades in this case lol...and i am not getting any younger.

Does anyone know, can the RC be changed?


----------



## mariomike (20 Apr 2020)

Gogo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, can the RC be changed?



Switching Recruiting centres mid application  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120448.0.html

Can I change my assigned recruiting center?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/123047.0


----------



## Gregt-rex (12 May 2020)

domi0404 said:
			
		

> I am in same boat and same situation. Timeline same, new citizen as well, I give my criminal record check from another country and fingerprints from here what I made for immigration. They ask me to fill up one more form and give them letter from my employer from outside Canada. Basically they told me my background is done but to check my new Form can take up to 2 months, now I am getting close but I think during Covid for sure will need wait more. My app showing FINAL PROCESSING.



Hi, same thing, new citizen(January), applied and passed all my tests and medical, now in Final Processing stage for the last 2 months. How long were/are in this stage? and at what point did they ask for one more form? and did you have to do fingerprints for the application or only for citizenship? Because since my interview I haven't had any contact from them whatsoever.. Thanks


----------



## MaxBro (8 Sep 2020)

Hi.

My application is going through different stages. I started in Montreal, CFAT, interview, medical exam, moved to Toronto in 2017. I asked for a RC change. I got my reliability status in 2019, Now they said that i need a higher security clearance. I feel like discouraged by the length of the process, as a very long tunnel. Afterwards, i am not sure how long i will wait until this new security clearance. Is somebody in the same situation? What can i expect?


----------



## HPM (9 Sep 2020)

MaxBro said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> My application is going through different stages. I started in Montreal, CFAT, interview, medical exam, moved to Toronto in 2017. I asked for a RC change. I got my reliability status in 2019, Now they said that i need a higher security clearance. I feel like discouraged by the length of the process, as a very long tunnel. Afterwards, i am not sure how long i will wait until this new security clearance. Is somebody in the same situation? What can i expect?



We are on the same boat. Applied in mid 2018, got no updates until the end of 2019. My interview and medical were done early this year. Now, I am still waiting for my security clearance. I know it could be pretty disappointing but, the long processing time is particularly normal for some naturalized citizens. However, every application is different and the pandemic is yet causing more delays to the processing. Besides you are almost there so, try to start doing some physical training.


----------

